# The Shadow Soldier - Karel Niemczyk - has passed away



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

They were called The Shadow Soldiers. They acted under cover in the occuppied territory of Czechoslovakia as false citizens, where they were mainly dropped from British planes. They were senidng intelligence and making special duties. On of those was also Karel Niemczyk.

Because he wanted to fight against Hitler, Niemczyk has escaped from the occupied Czechlands via Yugoslavia to Great Britian, where he went through parachute and special duties training. In April 1944 he was parachuted on Moravia along with his group called Calcium which was active mainly in the Central Czechlands and Moravia until the very end of WWII. Niemczyk was a telegraph operator there. Whilst the group leader perished in a bullet-fight with Nazis, Niemczyk survived until the end of the war and was ordered with several medals, such as Czechoslovak Bravery Medal and Cs. War Cross 1939.

The Calcium group itself was very successful. It has tipped out around twenty landing spaces for gun ammo delivery and also managed to send many important intelligence news about Gestapo confidents.

Because Niemczyk was from nationally mixed Selsia, his two brothers had to serve in the Wehrmacht. So they actually fought against each other. Fortunately all three of them made it to the end.

After the war, Niemczyk worked as a Trade Attaché in Kabul, after the Communist putsch in February 1948 in Czechoslovakia he decided to left for Australia, where he started to build a new life. There he was active as a tradesman until his retirement.

Karel Niemczyk has passed away peacefully after a short illness on 31st July. He had his funeral in the South Chapel of the Northern Suburbs Crematorium Delhi Road, North Ryde, Sydney, Australia. 

Almost all of the Australian WWII veterans were there. Because Niemczyk was the leader of the local Legionary Veterans Club.

*SALUTE!*






_ False ID - Protektoratkarte - of Karel Niemczyk, member of the para group CALCIUM, parachuted to Moravia in April 1944._


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Rest well.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 13, 2005)

Bless his little cotton socks......................... my he have gone to a Peaceful place


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2005)




----------

